# Can I Transfer Shows from an S3 to a Bolt?



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

I have an 2007 S3, which is starting to fail, I believe.

If I get a new Bolt, can I transfer all the shows I have on the S3 to the Bolt? I always did it without any issue between two S3s...I'd rather not lose 'em.

If it'll work, I'll buy a Bolt today, and sell the S3. Lifetime service, should sell quickly.

I was thinking about the Bolt anyway, since I have a new 4K set. But, wasn't in any rush since I already get 4K streaming through the TV, and the NVidia Shield. 

Thanks


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

HD_Dude said:


> If I get a new Bolt, can I transfer all the shows I have on the S3 to the Bolt?


Yes.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

Wil said:


> Yes.


Thank you!


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

If any of the shows on the S3 are marked as copy protected you won't be able to transfer them directly to the Bolt.

Were the shows on the S3 that you want to transfer recorded using a cableCARD? If so, depending on the cable provider and channel some may be copy protected.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Unless those shows are copy protected, you can transfer to another Tivo, another S3, Premiere, Roamio, Bolt, and even a PC. But, if you do Tivo-to-Tivo, both Tivos must be subscribed to Tivo Service and running. 

If the drive is failing and cannot get it running, there is no way to get those shows off. 
One of the reasons the Tivo may be failing is the power supply, the capacitors on the supply, could be failing, which can cause the drive to fail or not run properly. Due it the Series 3 age.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

CraigK said:


> If any of the shows on the S3 are marked as copy protected you won't be able to transfer them directly to the Bolt.
> 
> Were the shows on the S3 that you want to transfer recorded using a cableCARD? If so, depending on the cable provider and channel some may be copy protected.


Thanks. But I'm having trouble.

Both the Bolt and the S3 are connected to the same network. Hard-wired LAN. The S3 sees the Bolt, and the Bolt sees the S3. But when I try to access the S3, the Bolt says it can't connect due to a network error. Never happened when I used two S3s.

Plus - and this is not the same issue - my Samsung UHDTV keeps going to snow when using the Bolt. No other devices do it, just the Bolt. I have to go into 'source,' and select another HDMI source, let it appear, then go back to select the Bolt, before I get a picture back. I'll post this in another thread to see if anyone has a fix.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

HD_Dude said:


> Thanks. But I'm having trouble.
> 
> Both the Bolt and the S3 are connected to the same network. Hard-wired LAN. The S3 sees the Bolt, and the Bolt sees the S3. But when I try to access the S3, the Bolt says it can't connect due to a network error. Never happened when I used two S3s.


Is the Bolt newly installed/subscribed? In your Tivo.com account, under DVR Preferences, are the boxes for sharing/transfers enabled? Did you force Tivo connections on *BOTH* Tivos?

The last questions is asked since new Tivos are not recognized by the older ones until they have connected. Its like the new one hasn't been added to their Tivo "pool" yet.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Is the Bolt newly installed/subscribed? In your Tivo.com account, under DVR Preferences, are the boxes for sharing/transfers enabled? Did you force Tivo connections on *BOTH* Tivos?
> 
> The last questions is asked since new Tivos are not recognized by the older ones until they have connected. Its like the new one hasn't been added to their Tivo "pool" yet.


Brilliant! Thanks...I went to My Tivo.com and checked 'enable video downloads' on the Bolt.

I'll reconnect to Tivo and see if it works.

Meanwhile, still going to snow. Jeez.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

HD_Dude said:


> Brilliant! Thanks...I went to My Tivo.com and checked 'enable video downloads' on the Bolt.
> 
> I'll reconnect to Tivo and see if it works.
> 
> Meanwhile, still going to snow. Jeez.


It can take up to 24/48 hrs for the Bolt to get the Media Access Key (MAK).

Did you force connection on the other Tivo(s) as well? They cannot transfer between them if they haven't connected.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> It can take up to 24/48 hrs for the Bolt to get the Media Access Key (MAK).
> 
> Did you force connection on the other Tivo(s) as well? They cannot transfer between them if they haven't connected.


Thanks again. I'll give 'em some time to be recognized by the system, and try again tomorrow.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Go to Settings & Messages, Settings, Network, CONNECT TO TIVO SERVICE NOW.

This speeds up connection, recognition of status changes, activation, etc.

Some times you have to do it multiple times on all the devices so they all see each other.

I just noticed that ThAbtO
TiVoholic by the bay
Previously mentioned forcing connections.


----------



## Televisionary (Oct 24, 2000)

HD_Dude said:


> Thanks again. I'll give 'em some time to be recognized by the system, and try again tomorrow.
> 
> Appreciate the help!


Did you get your Bolt and S3 transferring shows? Over a year later, and my new Bolt+ is having the same problem you had.

Thanks!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Televisionary said:


> Did you get your Bolt and S3 transferring shows? Over a year later, and my new Bolt+ is having the same problem you had.
> 
> Thanks!


If you have 20.6.3 on your Bolt, there's a bug preventing transfers from S3/HD and older TiVo's (you can transfer in the reverse direction still).

Scott


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> If you have 20.6.3 on your Bolt, there's a bug preventing transfers from S3/HD and older TiVo's (you can transfer in the reverse direction still).


Seriously? I just got my S3 up and running after replacing its power supply. My new Bolt can see the S3 in its Devices list, but when I select it I get the message "Can't connect to TiVo HD box"

Is this bug going to be resolved?


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

Hopefully it's just a bungle and not a deliberate action.

The only reason I bring that up is - Series 3 devices like my older TiVo HD (652) used to have some functionality via TiVo online... but that seems to have broke at some time before this latest software update went live. I was rather irritated that I couldn't transfer my season passes to my new Bolt; but I at least managed to transfer most of my existing recordings over to the Bolt before that ability mysteriously started failing.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> If you have 20.6.3 on your Bolt, there's a bug preventing transfers from S3/HD and older TiVo's (you can transfer in the reverse direction still).


Is this still the case, with the latest Encore software (20.7.4.*) ?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Is this still the case, with the latest Encore software (20.7.4.*) ?


This was a bug that was introduced across the board for Premiere, Roamio and Bolts with 20.6.3 RC7 I believe in December but fixed with 20.6.3 RC13 released January 10th (C423 errors when you tried to transfer shows from an older model TiVo to a newer model.

Couple of threads on it.

20.6.3 RC13

New Roamio Update: Problems with Tivo HD transfer

Scott


----------

